# “Whipped soap base” bath bomb icing recipes



## brittany minor (Dec 19, 2018)

So I just purchased whipped soap base from Hobby lobby made by soap expressions, it says on the label that it can be made into a Foaming Bath Whip, yet I have not been able to find any recipes for this anywhere… I was hoping someone could help me make or find a recipe using it to create bath bomb cupcake icing. Preferably without powdered sugar because I know that is not good for you. I am desperate and I really hope someone can help?? Thank you in advanced.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 19, 2018)

Why is powdered sugar not good for you? It is cornstarch and sugar. Sugar solutions like salt can actually be quite healing for some wounds. Not sure where you get the idea sugar in a bath is bad. I cannot help you with this base since I make my own whipped soap base. Purchasing supplies at any craft store is not going to be anything of great quality


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 19, 2018)

I have to agree with Carolyn. Also the soap base has sorbitol in it which is a sugar alcohol.  There are better bases available from soap suppliers.


----------



## brittany minor (Dec 19, 2018)

I understand that, but for women like me with  sensitive Ph levels, too much can cause irritation and infections of our.. ahem.. lady parts.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 20, 2018)

what ever you use will be diluted considerably in a tub full of water


----------



## SaltedFig (Dec 20, 2018)

Maybe Hobby Lobby will take it back?

There are no instructions available (that I could find) at the link listed on the product, and without instructions, the product cannot be used for it's intended purpose (as a whipping soap base).

(Just a thought - I think I've seen this problem pop up before. An alternative would be to contact the maker directly - they don't seem to have this product listed on their own website, but it may be a wholesale-only type thing. If you contact them, they may be able to forward the instructions to you).


----------

